# Elm or Hop Hornbeam?



## gregsl (Jun 23, 2016)

I have been told this is either an elm or an Ironwood (Hop Hornbeam). I am leaning towards Elm but all the Elm in Nova Scotia is supposed to have been killed off by Dutch Elm Disease..

What do you guys think?


----------



## ATH (Jun 25, 2016)

That is an elm. Yes...they were likely killed off by DED, but they put down a bunch of seed first. The juvenile trees don't get DED too often. At some point they lose that ability, get it and they die too after having produced some seed. Around here most die around 8-12" dbh. There are some 24"+ trees around...in fact I saw a big beautiful +/-30" dbh tree in the middle of the woods today.


----------

